# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  فول اسکرین کردن

## soft2fire

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما اساتید
من یک اسکریپت جی کوری دارم که برای ابعاد تصاویر یک فایل css داره
حالا من میخوام ابعاد تصاویرم با اندازهی مانیتور یکی شه
کد فعلی اینه:
.europe_map {
margin:10px auto;
width:1024px;
height:768px;
}

می خوام فول اسکرین شه 
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

اینو امتحان کن..

#div Name
{
  height: 100%;
    left: 0;
    position: fixed;
    top: 0;
    width: 100%;

}

----------


## soft2fire

من این کار رو کردم اما نشد
راه دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## soft2fire

دوستان کمک کنید لنگم

----------


## farhadfery

برای اینکه یک عکس را فول بکگراند کنی بدون جاوااسکریپت هم می شه! با CSS.
*اینجا* را ببیند. در پایین صفحه هم jquery method را گفته.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> برای اینکه یک عکس را فول بکگراند کنی بدون جاوااسکریپت هم می شه! با CSS.
> *اینجا* را ببیند. در پایین صفحه هم jquery method را گفته.


دوست عزیز منم با css  گفتم.. با Jquery که نمی شه عزیز..

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> من این کار رو کردم اما نشد
> راه دیگه ای نیست؟


چرا هست فایلتو zip کن پست کن برات حل کنم..

----------


## Mahnet

با سلام
ببین این کار میکنه، دقت کن بعد از همه ی اسکریپت های داخل صفحه قرارش بدی ...
$(document).ready(function(){
   $('.europe_map').css({
       'height' : $(window).height()+'px', 
       'width': $(window).width()+'px', 
       'position': 'absolute', 
       'top': '0', 
       'left': '0'
   });
   $(window).resize(function(){ 
      $('.europe_map').css({
         'height' : $(window).height()+'px', 
         'width': $(window).width()+'px', 
         'position': 'absolute', 
         'top': '0', 
         'left': '0'
       }); 
   });
});

----------


## soft2fire

سلام این کدی هم که دادید نشد
من فایلم رو براتون پیوست میکنم خوذتون ببینید باید چی کارش کنم
ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## soft2fire

/* ------ general
-----------------------------------------------*/

body {
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

/* ------ mobilymap
-----------------------------------------------*/

.loader {
background:url(../img/loader.gif) no-repeat center #fff;
}

.imgCaption {
bottom:0;
left:0;
color:#fff;
opacity:.6;
background:#333;
padding:10px;
width:940px;
text-align:center;
font-size:16px;
text-transform:uppercase;
text-shadow:1px 1px 0 #111;
font-weight:bold;
}

.bubble .close {
display:block;
text-indent:-9999px;
position:absolute;
top:-6px;
right:-6px;
width:16px;
height:16px;
outline:none;
background:url(../img/close.png) no-repeat;
cursor:pointer;
}

/* ------ example1
-----------------------------------------------*/

.europe_map {
margin:10px auto;
width:1024px;
height:768px;
}

.point {
display:block;
text-indent:-9999px;
width:32px;
height:44px;
outline:none;
background:url(../img/marker.png) no-repeat;
cursor:pointer;
}

.bubble {
padding:7px 10px;
background:#333;
color:#fff;
width:240px;
font-size:11px;
/*-- css3 --*/
-moz-border-radius:10px;
-webkit-border-radius:10px;
border-radius:10px;
-moz-box-shadow:0 0 20px #999;
-webkit-box-shadow:0 0 20px #999;
}

.bubble p {
margin:5px 0;
}

.bubble span {
display:block;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:bold;
}

.bubble img {
vertical-align:bottom;
}

a {
color:#fff;
}




این کل فایل سی اس اسی منه
میتونم  دستی رزولیشن رو عوض کنم ولی اتومات نمیشه این کار رو کرد

----------


## soft2fire

سلام دوباره به شما
من این کد رو نوشتم  روی عرض صفحه کار کرد و جواب داد
اما روی ارتفاع مانیتور یا همون صفحه کار نکرد
کدم هم این بود

.europe_map {
margin:10px auto;
width:width - 10px;
height:700px;
}

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
شما اگه فایل html  و css   رو بدین کارتون حل میشه.. اینجوری شبیه بیست جوابی میشه و باید تک تک کد هایی که به ذهن ما می رسه رو بگیم..
ولی فایلش باشه راحتر می تونم حل کنم..

----------


## soft2fire

من که دادم خدمتتون

----------


## soft2fire

این هم فایل اپلود شده

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
کدوم صفحه رو و کجاشو می خواید full screen  کنید؟؟
من برای .europe_map 

.europe_map {
    bottom: 0;
    height: 100%;
    width: 100%;
position:fixed;



}




نقشه به صورت full screen  تو browser نمایش داده شد..borwser  هم scroll  نخورد..
اگه مشکل با این حل نشد..مختصر توضیح بدین که دقیقا چی مخوایید براتون حل می کنم
موفق باشید..

----------


## farhadfery

مشکل از IE هست. با پلاگین JQUERY می تونید کار کنید. یه سرچ بزنید.

----------


## soft2fire

شما مانیترتون 17 هست
من با مانیتور بزرگتر دارم کار میکنم 17 نشون میده
همون اروپ مپ می خوام فول اسکرین شه

----------


## soft2fire

> مشکل از IE هست. با پلاگین JQUERY می تونید کار کنید. یه سرچ بزنید.


من با فایر فاکس کار میکنم

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
ربطی به مانیتور نداره مقدار رو با % دادیم ..مانیتور منم 22 هست..

----------


## soft2fire

> سلام
> ربطی به مانیتور نداره مقدار رو با % دادیم ..مانیتور منم 22 هست..


سلام
میشه فایل رو برام پیوست کنی؟
من وقتی این کار رو میکنم جور در نمیاد

----------


## ghsmzan

سلام دوست عزیز
باید توی CSS این کد رو به جای کدهای طول و عرض عکس جایگزین کنی.


```
html { 
  background: url(images/bg.jpg) no-repeat center center fixed; 
  -webkit-background-size: cover;
  -moz-background-size: cover;
  -o-background-size: cover;
  background-size: cover;
}
```

----------


## ghsmzan

راهنمایی بیشتر توی این سایت گفته شده:
http://css-tricks.com/perfect-full-p...ckground-image

----------

